# Help! Shostakovich Symphonic work!



## gekotron (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear friends,

I'm looking for an orchestral work by Shostakovich. It is dedicated in part to oceans or waters, and part of it is in 5/4 to reflect undulating waves. Also, the fourth movement ends with just strings, specifically basses repeating the same notes. Is this symphony 4 or 5? Or any other? Please help!

Best,
Gekotron


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

5 does not end that way.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you perhaps thinking of Rubinstein´s _Ocean Symphony_?






http://americansymphony.org/symphony-no-2-in-c-major-op-42-ocean/

The number of movements in it vary according to which version is being played
http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Sy.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------

